# Panoramic Sunroof Tilt



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

I understand that if you press and hold the unlock button on the key fob, the sunroof will tilt. Is there a button in car that does the same thing? The sunroof button in the car seems to just fully open the roof.


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

Yes, the sunroof button in car has the ability to just "vent" or open fully depending on how you push it. Also, you have the keyfob ability to open all windows and vent the roof, just do one set of windows, or just vent the roof through options on the mmi.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Orangetree said:


> Yes, the sunroof button in car has the ability to just "vent" or open fully depending on how you push it. Also, you have the keyfob ability to open all windows and vent the roof, just do one set of windows, or just vent the roof through options on the mmi.


Thanks, how to push the in-car sunroof button to vent? When I test drove, I could only get it to open fully.


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

The same way you only partially roll down an automatic window. Simply pull the button less (so it does not lock the button and automatically open the entire roof) to reach the desired amount. You will feel the stages of the button when you mess with it a little.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Orangetree said:


> The same way you only partially roll down an automatic window. Simply pull the button less (so it does not lock the button and automatically open the entire roof) to reach the desired amount. You will feel the stages of the button when you mess with it a little.


Thanks.


----------



## 15A3 (May 18, 2014)

Actually don't you push up for vent, and pull rearward for open?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

yes to vent you push UP on the end of the sunroof button. pull down to close it.

and the MMI does have a setting to open everything or just select things while holding down the unlock button on the key fob. rolling back up isn't allowed because of pinch protection. Unless that gets coded differently with VAG-COM.


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

Even better. Thanks!


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

push the pano screen back and then push back the sunroof button not hard just enough that you see the tilt starts happening and then stop pushing the button when it up . BOOM baby I love that feature. use it alot


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

ProjectA3 said:


> yes to vent you push UP on the end of the sunroof button. pull down to close it.


Thanks. End of sunroof button is closer to the windshield?




livestrong191 said:


> push the pano screen back and then push back the sunroof button not hard just enough that you see the tilt starts happening and then stop pushing the button when it up . BOOM baby I love that feature. use it alot


How I am confused...so which is it? PUSH UP or push it back + push back one more time lightly to tilt it?


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> Thanks. End of sunroof button is closer to the windshield?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With me playing around there is not push up. Just push the button back softly till you see the tilt and then push the button forward to close


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

livestrong191 said:


> With me playing around there is not push up. Just push the button back softly till you see the tilt and then push the button forward to close


Thanks, so just 1 soft push to tilt?


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> Thanks, so just 1 soft push to tilt?


Soft push back hold till u see the roof tilt. Go have fun and play around


----------



## 15A3 (May 18, 2014)

Not how mine works


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

15A3 said:


> Not how mine works
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you all for responding, but how come there are 2 different versions?

Would anyone be able to post pictures of how it works?


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Thank you all for responding, but how come there are 2 different versions?
> 
> Would anyone be able to post pictures of how it works?


I believe if you get the convenience package with the push button start, if you press and hold the unlock button down it opens everything (sunroof and windows, wish i had gotten this instead of the LED headlights)
I dont have the convenience package but just the other i tried pressing and holding the unlock button down and only the sunroof opens just a bit (to vent) but not all the way fully opened. Hope that helps a little


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

itr_1211 said:


> I believe if you get the convenience package with the push button start, if you press and hold the unlock button down it opens everything (sunroof and windows, wish i had gotten this instead of the LED headlights)
> I dont have the convenience package but just the other i tried pressing and holding the unlock button down and only the sunroof opens just a bit (to vent) but not all the way fully opened. Hope that helps a little


You do not need the convenience package for all windows to open. Press menu next to scroll pad then go to vehical and select it and then scroll through the option and you will find you can check box all windows go down when you hold the open button but will only tilt the pano roof.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

livestrong191 said:


> You do not need the convenience package for all windows to open. Press menu next to scroll pad then go to vehical and select it and then scroll through the option and you will find you can check box all windows go down when you hold the open button but will only tilt the pano roof.


Oh sweet! ill try this tonight, thanks!


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

Does anyone have a link to an online version of an owner's manual? I'm not expecting my A3 till August and the manual may lessen the wait a bit.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

VWNCC brother , playa, bro-zef you killing me. Did you make it work finally


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

livestrong191 said:


> You do not need the convenience package for all windows to open. Press menu next to scroll pad then go to vehical and select it and then scroll through the option and you will find you can check box all windows go down when you hold the open button but will only tilt the pano roof.


I just enabled it and it works!! really cool. Also found out the rear windows are also 1 pinch auto up/down. I'm loving this car even more


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

itr_1211 said:


> I just enabled it and it works!! really cool. Also found out the rear windows are also 1 pinch auto up/down. I'm loving this car even more


Glad it worked the sales guy went over everything with me and set what ever I wanted . I appreciated he just did not want to make the sale and move on.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

livestrong191 said:


> VWNCC brother , playa, bro-zef you killing me. Did you make it work finally


I don't have the car yet!!


----------

